# Siren's pups maybe in next 24 hours!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Her temp dropped to 98 and her milk is starting to come in! We had her due date at April 8th based on the first natural tie but we did AI's a week prior. she has weird heat cycles and we were not too sure when she would ovulate. I guess she took from the AI's and not the tie. YAY puppies!!!! I will be watching her close all day and I will let you know when we have puppies!!:woof::woof:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

YAY!!!! i love puppies


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome puppies  I can't wait


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wooohooo! Puppies!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome lisa... I'm going to be watching this thread.. Have Leonard snap pictures while you help the new momma


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Hoping all goes well, with mama, puppies AND you!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Holly said she's leaving work early to keep track of this thread. She says tell Siren not to have puppies without her!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg I cant wait! I love siren!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

How exciting! Cant wait to see them


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Patch O' Well wishes for a Happy Labor/whelp day


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

fingers crossed , been following this for a bit now. good luck and best health


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

best wishes Lisa


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa sooo excited, keep us posted and make sure hubby snaps pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No update yet OMG I'm getting all excited  Can't wait to see them


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah I love puppies are they here yet??? lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ahahaha i know i keep comin back to check!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sooooooo
Siren was "just kidding" LMAO her temp went down to 98 then back up to 99.5. I have had this happen with Dixie she kept dropping then going back up for a week. When her temp stays constantly 98 or less then we are ready for puppies. Now I am watching her like a hawk and I will be ready if she goes into labor but I think she just wanted to see me freak out and find my whelping supplies in the maze of boxes in my new house! lol I will let you know later tonight if she still looks like she might go into labor.

Sorry to get everyone excited, she just about gave me heart attack because I was expecting them next week.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't wait to see them!!!


This happened to me when we bred our chihuahua Bella last year. Her temperature kept dropping and going right back up. So frustrating!! I winded up taking a whole week off of work because I thought she was going to have them that week. Well the weekend came and she decided to have them at 4 A.M. Saturday morning when everything was quite and no one was around. She started scratching in her whelping box which was beside my bed at this point and within 15 minutes after that she popped the first one out! Of course she is spayed now! 

But its so exciting!! I love puppies


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man she did it to you on purpose! Oh I can't wait to see the little ones.  Darn Siren getting us all excited. Glad she's doing ok though


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Sooooooo
> Siren was "just kidding" LMAO her temp went down to 98 then back up to 99.5. I have had this happen with Dixie she kept dropping then going back up for a week. When her temp stays constantly 98 or less then we are ready for puppies. Now I am watching her like a hawk and I will be ready if she goes into labor but I think she just wanted to see me freak out and find my whelping supplies in the maze of boxes in my new house! lol I will let you know later tonight if she still looks like she might go into labor.
> 
> Sorry to get everyone excited, she just about gave me heart attack because I was expecting them next week.


No she just knew I was running late  I am here now she can go into labor! I am so exited... Hopefully she waits till next week when you guys get a bit more settled.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll, I was ready to read SHE STARTED!! Sighz more waiting .......


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg you had me all excited!
not fair!!!!

siren's bein a big poop!! LOL


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

OH JEEZE!!!! more waiting??? seriously? hahaha.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I wanted to see the puppies lol jokes on us


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well she just lost her mucus plug and her temp is staying around 99 so we will see. I want her to keep them cooking for another week! lol I was talking to Cheryl C and she said not to get excited and she best she will have them next week as planned. It's great to have friends you can call for help that have been breeding for years. I get a little protective and worried and she helps me get a grip! LMAO

I will keep you guys posted on any developments and it's good she is waiting to have pups because I cannot find my camera!! I will have to find some photo sows of when dixie had her pups to hold you guys over. 

Ok I found the one of Dixie whelping Warning it is of the birth and includes the good and the bad 

http://www.photoshow.com/watch/uC3aD4BM

This one is of the puppies from 1-9 days old. Enjoy and get your puppy fix on!! lol Typhoon has the off set blaze on the face and the other pup is hurricane.

http://www.photoshow.com/watch/uP6Nx2gw


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great videos Lisa  Can't wait to see the new ones


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yiippee!! puppiespuppiespuppiespuppieeessss!!! ohboyohboyohboy!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so siren's temp dropped down to 97.8 and has stayed around 98 so we very well may have puppies in the next few days. I will update everyone when she goes into labor, I am still really busy and have only logged on to update you guys. Keep your finger crosses she makes up her mind she is driving me nuts! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YAY PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

*crossing fingers* ..... Its to early for Aprils fool day !!


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Just checking .......


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How's she doing????Are they coming yet????


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww we both had false labor... lol


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

puppies puppies puppies!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

no puppies yet


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ugh! Still no word on the puppies!!! Waaaahhhhh!!!! We want puppies! We want puppies!! Good luck, Siren and Lisa!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah where are they? That was a mean trick. lol.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i gotta be the first to say it....WE WANT PICS WHEN THEY COME LISA!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Peeking ............ Hope everything is ok ....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I wonder if they're on the way yet.
*biting nails*
the wait it killin me!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I guess that was Siren's April fools day joke! She does not look ready anytime soon I guess I will go with my original due date of April the 8th.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww man well at least she's doing ok. Ooooo Siren what a mean April fools joke!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

aww I can't wait to see pictures.
lol on the false labor.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

bah humbug i got the puppy bug bad i cant even open the pictures threads anymore the fever is getting so fierce!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are due tomorrow!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG OMG I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!
LISA HOWS SHE DOING? Hope all is well can't wait to see puppy pics


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We will charge late fees if they are not here on time!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> We will charge late fees if they are not here on time!


:goodpost:  Oooooo I can't wait.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

update this THREAD!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How is she are the puppies on the way?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

It's the 8th...Puppies Puppies Puppies come on out!!! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

PUPPIES FOR MOI?!?!!??1


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Update please. Were all dying.
*siting in corner biting nails*


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Hurry up already, momz!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We are all here! Where are You Puppies?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Come on Siren!!! Get them babies out!! I'm too impatient!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

waiting...waiting...waiting!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

*still biting nails* hows momma Siren doin????????? Are they here yet??????????
*head explodes from excitement*


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been watching this thread all day and was hoping before bed to hear some news. All well! Hope Siren is doing well and I hope You aren't pulling out your hair yet from waiting  I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

UGH THE SUSPENSE.... Siren is doin it on purpose!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

i want to see some puppies.......Tell Siren April fools day is long gone now!!!!
Lord the suspense is killing me....
Tell Siren we charge $5.00 A DAY LATE FEE!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I second that notion! Where's the pups already! Dang Siren! Keeping us all in suspense like this... krystal's head has already exploded from the excitement and the wait! We can't wait much longer!! Lisa, please post something!!! We're dying here!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

just checking


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

HEY ya'll I thought of something just now... what if.... She's in the middle of helping Siren with the pups and that why she ain't posted anything maybe


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

not yet??? puppies... where???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NO PUPPIES!!! I swear she wants to hang on to them! The due date is between the 8th and the 12th and she might hang on to them till the 12th! She is starting to go off her food and usually that means she is getting pretty close. I can't go by the temperature because she has been between 97.8 and 99 all week. She is consistently 98 degrees so now it is just sit here and wait!! I know it's killing me too and as soon she she goes into labor I will post! Cross your fingers she has them this weekend.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

*fingers crossed* Ooooooooooooooo I can't believe she's making us wait like this the suspence is killin me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Guess we will just wait till SHE'S ready


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

SIREN GET THEM THINGIES OUT OF THERE!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought a new camera because I could not find my old one after the move! lol I didn't want to miss pictures of the puppies after all..... I will post a thread in the picture section of Siren looking like a big MOO and we can play " guess how many puppies" lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No puppies last night but her temp went back up in the high 99's so maybe today.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

UGH!! Dang it Siren!! Stop playin around already!! We want puppies!! We want puppies!!


----------

